# Mechanized Guard



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Any thoughts on the mechanized option for the IG? Giving the option to mount every squad in a chimera looks tempting but expensive...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, i'm a firm believer, fluffwise, if your going to take tanks at all, you should really think about a themed mechanised force.

Practically, a mechanised army is a bitch to transport, and likely to get brutalised by necrons. In addition to this, why would you want to get your guardsmen CLOSER to the enemy MORE QUICKLY?  Unless they're tau, in which case, those chimeras wont last too long anyway.

Another key question is how many chimeras do you fancy painting? I personally dont even like the model.

But then... this comes from an IG infantry company collector with a self imposed no tank rule.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Mechanised companies are good for getting guard squads with no heavy weapons into rapid fire range quickly and easily which is cool. But as my good freind panda points out thats alot of tank cases. But if thats your thing then the new £30 box set of armoured fist squad is probably for you.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I use tupperware bins to transport my armies. Space is not an issue. And I don't want to move them any closer. I just want more Chimeras on the board. 5-6 chimeras, plus tanks? That's hard core.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I have oftenthought of doing a mecanised grenider army but the cost is insane and the transportation will drive me crazy


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

You know when your a guard player for life when:

1: You own an IG infantry company army with FW cadian upgrades.

2: You consider (at a rate of once to twice a day) your next army being the FW renegades

3: You feel a strange pull for the army after that to be the jantine patricians. A mechanised heavy infantry army with converted chimeras (because you hate the model)


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't consider the renegades. I consider the Tallarns. Or the Elysian drop troops. With a Valkyrie. Two Valkyries.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Tbh, the elysians are my least favourite of the FW guard, though the tallarn are nice indeed.

I think the elysians seem very spindley, and...lacking in something. I think its the posing actually, very awkward in my opinion.


----------



## kh4054ng3l (Nov 23, 2007)

I find them great for getting troops to objectives and covering the guys they transport. Obviously make great cover for your bigger tanks, but as stated earlier certain armies will eat them up really quick, but they work great for Ogryn. I think they will work alot better in apocalypse games than regular games for taking objectives. Try playing a few games with them, whether by proxy, etc..., to see if you like that style or not.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I tried an armored company, but my friend would just kit out his army (craftworld alaitoc eldar) with anti-tank weaponry and mow through my poor little tanks with his ridiculously quick ones. This is even back in the day when infantry could be used as meatshields for the tanks. I sold the army when 4e came out.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

That would be the problem with the armored company. However, my idea for a mechanized company isn't to get them closer to the enemy. It's to just have more armor on the board. An extra 9 shots per squad? Hellz yah!


----------



## Hicks (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate that doctrine and look at what I use as my main army! I play them a vanilla IG btw. I think that it comes down to chimeras being overcosted rolling coffins. You don't even get the advantage of suprising the opponent and forcing him to rethink his strategy, with those huge sides and paper thin armor chimeras will easily die to massed Str4 fire. Think of it, with one lucky bolter shot, the opponent can destroy an expensive thank, kill half the passengers and leave the rest pinned and sure to die next turn. That same lucky shot wouldn't bother 2 squads of guardsmen with heavy weapons at all though.

Anyways, guardsmen are bad enough as they are, there is no need to help the other guy killing them faster by closing on him and drastically reduce your shooting at the same time.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a mechanised grenadier force as my 2nd Guard army and thoroghly enjoy playing it. But I probably wouldn't recommend it if you are a competitive player. Your tanks will die remarkably fast and you are throwing away VP's/Scoring Units before you start, e.g in Seek & Destroy my standard 1000pt list is down ~300VP's before I even start.

I have swapped all the chimera turrets for the FW Autocannon turret for a little extra punch (plus I prefer the model). I would recommend the army from a background point of view and it looks sweet on the table (even with my mediocre painting skills)

On a side note I pass the life long guard test. Army 1 = Infantry Guard, Army 2 = Mechanised Guard, Army 3 = Airborne Guard (Only just started).


----------



## Apokra (Jan 28, 2008)

The low armor on the sides of chimera tends to be a down side except it can be overcome with placement and some usage of something heavier on the outskirts. (Demolisher(s)) I tend to disembark my troops in anything that's not a skimmer moving 6 pretty much on first or second turn. Anything beyond that seems an undo liability.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The mechanized doctrine is a good idea if you focus on a highly mobile assault force. I would go for it, but the cost (in real money) is too much.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all

Now i dont use the Mechanized doctrine for my guard and the A.C. list is about as good as a wet paper bag. But Armoured Battle Group list from FW is much much better.

Its all about armming the army up the right way.


----------



## shortgoth (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of fully mech Imperial forces, but with the Guard if you want to take some extra mobile firepower you can always simply buy Chimeras for your command squads without having to go to the expense (money- or points-wise) to giving every unit a transport plus if you're not planning on DSing them, veterans and stormtroopers can also have Chims..

They do suck points away at a high rate though and are, as already noted, very weak if your opponent can outflank you.

Plus tanks in general and IFVs such as the Chimera will become pretty much worthless as far as mobile firepower goes if that 5th Ed "leaked" PDF turns out to be accurate.


----------

